# New alpine goat.



## Susyr22 (Aug 19, 2011)

I am getting this alpine goat in a week. She is 2 years old,  in milk, and I believe its her first freshening. The lady wants $100 which Is a good price around my area. She is an older woman and has to many milking goats on her hands and cannot keep up.

She said her teats are on the small side, And from what I can see her bag looks smaller. From what Ive been reading online, her udder and teat size will increase with her next breeding and birth correct? What do you think. She looks pretty healthy


----------



## freemotion (Aug 19, 2011)

If that is a current pic, I'd buy her (if she and her herdmates are healthy and nice once you see her in person....).  She'll pay herself off in no time if she is giving a reasonable amount of milk.  Ask to go at milking time and milk her.  If your hands are small and nimble, if her orifices are good, and if she is cooperative, it might not be too bad to milk her.  Worth a look-see for sure!


----------



## Susyr22 (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes this was just taken. She said she is getting 4 quarts a day from her right now, Her mother milks 5 quarts or 51/2 a day I think. She said I should get more out of her the older she gets. Thanks for you input. This will be my first time milking. I have Nubians right now as well, but they didn't take to their breeding in March so no milk from them yet :0(


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 19, 2011)

Very nice looking!  Congrats!  Boy, I wish my pygmies and nigerians had udders and teats like that


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow...I'd snap her up in a heartbeat!!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 23, 2011)

Around here registered or not I'm seeing goats in milk going for 200 and up.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Aug 23, 2011)

Same here! Shes cute as a button! Here she would definatly go for over $200. Good find!


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Aug 23, 2011)

Does in milk here run $300-$400, IF you can find them!  Purebred (French Alpines) seem to start at $500.  I did see an "unknown" breed doe in milk for $125 though, about 2 hours away from here...looked decent in the photo, but not papered, not tested and not vaccinated


----------



## Julie_A (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 24, 2011)

Yep, I'd get her.


----------



## Susyr22 (Aug 24, 2011)

Alright I feel better, Thanks you all! I love this forum, You all are so helpful for us newbies with Tons of questions! LOL


----------

